# C&m motorsports light weight magnesium on-road parts



## C&M Motorsports (Jul 21, 2012)

C&M Motorsports would like to introduce our latest product and our first for the on-road market. Super light weight 1/12 scale on road magnesium rear hubs. You will see from the pictures below you can save a considerable amount of rotating weight over the stock aluminum hubs. The hubs are 100% cnc cut. The hubs are $45.00 a set and $3.00 for shipping in the Cont. US. 

Paypal is [email protected]


We have been making oval parts for some time now. Feel free to look at the Oval Product Support page here on Hobby Talk for our oval products.


----------



## chuck2302 (Jan 1, 2008)

wow....nice!


----------

